# Mics for acoustic instruments in live use



## Byronovich (Aug 23, 2010)

I've got to get a few mics for reinforcing acoustic instruments such as mandolin, fiddle, banjo, dobro, and guitar. Something that isn't going to break the bank but will perform well. I'd rather stay away from condensers and phantom power for simplicity and feedback concerns. 

I assume I need something like an EV N/D468 but would like to know what other options there are for stage use.

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

KM184s are never a bad choice, but in the case of acoustic instruments it's generally a much better idea to DI them.


----------



## Byronovich (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes, a DI makes life much easier for us. When the musician shows up to go on stage and they've no pickup... I need a mic for them 

The KM184, besides being way out of my price range (I need 3-5), is not something that's going to work on stage is it?


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

The entire KM series is designed for live use .

If in a pinch, you can always use 57s or snag a few pickups for acoustic considering how cheap they are and use those with a DI instead. . 

http://accessories.musiciansfriend.com/product/Dtar-Big-Soundspot-Pickup?sku=620127

Gonna have to go with advising 57s though.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

Maybe a Senn MD421.

Or a cheap Chinese tube condenser, you can get one of those and a replacement tube for about $200-$250; comes with its own power supply. It's not the most amazing microphone ever but I've been consistently impressed (I bought a second).


----------



## TimmyP (Jul 27, 2008)

Audix D4. Although I'd rather have Audix M12**, AT Pro37, or Rode NT5.


----------



## chonc (Jun 9, 2009)

I would not pass de opportunity of using small capsule condensers for the instruments you mention... (although it is way more practical to DI instruments when possible).
You can try the rode NT5 or NT3 they are pretty rugged with a good output and, if well placed, they do not offer more feedback than a dynamic would.


----------



## EWilliams (Oct 11, 2010)

Try the K-Micro from Karma microphones. They are super cheap ($40/ pair shipping incl) super tiny (almost the same size as an xlr connector) and sound much better than you would expect. They are condensers with a cardioid capsule. I used one on a small Fender amp at a gig a couple of weeks ago and it worked really well. They sound decent on toms too. They should work for mic'ing acoustic instruments keeping in mind that monitor wedge placement is going to be critical, ideally getting them in the null area of the cardioid pattern. I've used them on acoustic guitar, but not live. For $20 each, whaddaya got to lose? You will find them useful for something. For a little more cash, you could try a Shure beta 87. Condenser quality with dynamic type feedback rejection. I've done some acoustic performances with these and they are really nice.Good luck!


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

Some of what would determine my selection is the environment where you are using the mics. Is it primarily live sound or are you going to also record it? Is the room going to have a lot of ambient noise like a bar or coffee shop? Or will it be completely silent during performance?

Assuming there will be any ambient noise and you are not recording for production, then SM57's work great. If you want super crisp sound you are going to have to go with condensers and phantom power, etc. If you want really good sound and great feedback management go with 57's. Also, you can use them for a hammer if there is a need.


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

Byronovich,

I have to chime in as well and state that if you want no phantom power and just a dynamic microphone with enough stuff to drive either a channel input or DI on a long wire, the Shure SM57 at around a hundred bucks will never embarrass you. It's arguable, but I always use them with windscreens, in case they bump into it with their instrument, you don't get a click, and they don't get a scratch.

If money is more of an object, at the 50 buck level, you could audition either an Audio-Technica Pro 63, or an AKG P2. Both are plain dynamic mics that perform similarly to the 57, but I'm not reccomending them as anywhere near the 57's.

torceador


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

torceador,

Just curious - you did not address my comment about the use of SM57 & SM58 as a hammer?


----------



## torceador (Sep 8, 2010)

goyop,

No, I did not address your comment about SM mics being used as hammers. I've seen both intentional and unintentional abuse of all kinds of equipment, and have dealt with it as I came along. I have had many SMs take long drops (or angry throws) to the cement and keep working. However, I have repaired a few 57s, usually with broken wires or scratchy XLR pins (mechanical faults). I have never seen the internal transformer or dynamic element fail.

If your comment was that you think they are 'only' good as hammers, you wouldn't be alone, but I wouldn't share that opinion.

I am the music director at a state park that puts on four shows of all acoustic music each week. We use mics on mandos, banjos, guitars, dulcimers and don't DI anything. I have settled on a PG81 condensor for that task, as it has a clean sound and does not pick up switching noise from our Strand lighting system like the SM57s do. Got them for about a hundred bucks a pop, so they are in the 57/58 class price-wise. I also have a KSM-44 large condensor that I use regularly. I've got an old Electro-Voice RE-20 that I love for acoustic bass. I've got a cabinet full of predecessors' choices of good microphones, but after auditioning them, I don't bother.

Don't get me wrong. I know how to shop for expensive microphones. I just have a fiscal responsibility to put on the best show I can with the budget I have.

BTW: When we take a show out on the road away from our park, I leave the condensors here and take my dozen 57s and 58s along. Come to think of it, I do think I used one once when I needed a bottle opened.....

cheers
torceador


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

torceador,

No my comment was meant as purely praise for the SM57/58's. They do such a good job all around and can take such abuse that they too are my main road mic's. I only use condensers in the studio or for serious acoustic performances.

cheers


----------



## Weogo (Nov 16, 2010)

Audio Tehcnica U873R is my main instrument mic.
Sounds good, pretty flat response that can work on most everything, tight pattern that doesn't pick up everything else on stage.

For a similar mic, but a dynamic, the Beyer M201TG is an excellent choice.

Good health, Weogo


----------

